# Welcome to the world, my six new babies!



## wordstoasong (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, it is I, Starlight. My silly owners did not know I was a girl today. My new partner, Wannita was thought to be a girl as well, but really a boy. He and I have welcomed our first ever babies together into the world. There are six little cuties, all doing well. Surely gave my owner a gasp when she was feeding us this morning. 

Wannita (dubbed Walter now) is outside grazing while myself and the kits are doozing off in the warmth of our home. We are doing great. My owners will surely post pictures of the kids at a later day. Until then, happy hopping from Starlight and the gang. <3


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh wow - my mom told me about this thread so I had to pop in and say "hello" and wish you the very best as a new mama. 

I loved having babies - I had 13 the first time and then 8 the second time if I remember right.

This is a great time to convince your human that you need more TREATS like oatmeal and crasins and apples and bananas and stuff...

Enjoy those babies!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 25, 2011)

Surprise!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 27, 2011)

I bet that mom was really surprised. Mom's daughter rabbits Blossom and Daisy surprised her last spring with babies. Blossom is now Mr Blossom and can only visit his bunnie wife on special occasions. I don't know what that means.


----------

